# Critique my French Alpine FF Udder?



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a FF french alpine that freshened in April. Any thoughts on her udder???

She actually has a strong medial.... Next pic down is at a better angle lol.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

bump


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Only answering so you won't feel lonely--not because I am a Grande Experte, 'cause I'm not! Nice strong rear attachements; broad arch; good medial; can't tell for sure if one teat is further forward than the other, but does that matter, so long as they're at the bottom-most position? Foreudder could blend in more nicely, but I'm sure she doesn't care that it doesn't! ;-)


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I like how the teats are not on the outside of the bag, or pointing out. Nicely centered and of good size. Personally, I would be happy to see that udder on a few of my girls.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Is she a yearling FF or a 2yr old FF?

The teats point a bit forward but they are cyndrical shaped and are proportional to her udder which is great. Some of the teats I've seen on Alpines are absolutely ridiculous. Teat placement is pretty good as well.

I'd like to see her have a bit more udder height and be a bit wider overall. A bit wider meaning that I'd prefer this udder to be a bit more circular in overall shape instead of the oval shape it resembles.

Her rear udder is very strongly attached. 

The area infront of her leg, next to her leg and behind her leg is relatively the same so it covers the 1/3,1/3,1/3....

Fore Udder attachment could be smoother, does she have a pocket?


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

She is a yearling. She has a very slight pocket in the very front


----------



## Matadequin (Mar 23, 2015)

Tell me more about what you mean by a "pocket." I'm thinking my French Alpine first freshener has the same problem. Most pictures I see are taken from the rear and then the foreudder is only ever shown in profile. I don't mean to hijack your thread but it's the first time I've heard a term that sounds quite descriptive of what I see on my own doe.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Matadequin said:


> Tell me more about what you mean by a "pocket." I'm thinking my French Alpine first freshener has the same problem. Most pictures I see are taken from the rear and then the foreudder is only ever shown in profile. I don't mean to hijack your thread but it's the first time I've heard a term that sounds quite descriptive of what I see on my own doe.


Oh! I'll show you 








See how each side of her udder is separated with a "pocket"? I consider this slight because I had a tog doe last year who had a full on shelf... You could put your whole hand inveterate her fore udder and her belly


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

This does pocket is about an inch and a half deep


----------



## Matadequin (Mar 23, 2015)

Ahh, I see what you mean! Mine has the same thing.

Here are pictures of my doe's udder. First two are with 14 hours of milk, last one is with 10 hours.


----------

